# seneca lake ?



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

The fishn buddy and i are new to the lake. We are going to spend the rest of the year on the lake. not rookies but virgins to seneca. any tips, tricks, ideas would be appreciated. or just some storys about the lake...

THANKS, MAC


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a fun/difficullt lakr to fish and pattern for me. One thing you can do is find the.schooling shad. Thats where the fish will be

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Live bait for stripers ?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mac79, Ive never fished it and dont know what all is stocked in there anymore,But at one time I believe(could be wrong) In the last ten yrs you could catch whitebass,wipers,stripers,saugeye,walleye,lmb,smb,flatheads,channelcats,and crappies. You dont see many reports on it anymore but if you search back on the forums(way back like the begining) there is some good info. I think I remember some post by the late jim corey(very good fishermen and saugeye genuis.) and some of his partners on fishing seneca. I think this time of yr locating big schools of shad and maybe hop vibes through them or throw jigging spoons. 
Ive always wanted to fish and spend the time to learn seneca and if im wrong about the fish speicies please someone correct me? Oh and i know i left some out like carp and whatnot.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> mac79, Ive never fished it and dont know what all is stocked in there anymore,But at one time I believe(could be wrong) In the last ten yrs you could catch whitebass,wipers,stripers,saugeye,walleye,lmb,smb,flatheads,channelcats,and crappies. You dont see many reports on it anymore but if you search back on the forums(way back like the begining) there is some good info. I think I remember some post by the late jim corey(very good fishermen and saugeye genuis.) and some of his partners on fishing seneca. I think this time of yr locating big schools of shad and maybe hop vibes through them or throw jigging spoons.
> Ive always wanted to fish and spend the time to learn seneca and if im wrong about the fish speicies please someone correct me? Oh and i know i left some out like carp and whatnot.


They used to have a walleye program but that went by the wayside for saugeye. Used to catch several walleye off the points and sunken island. Have read reports about the nice stripers. You will be able to tell where to fish by the boats grouped in the better areas.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks turkeyt. Had to of been one heck of a fishery at one time!


----------



## tusc.co.bassmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

if you want to go for flat heads go to the island closest to the dam, and fish the side facing the dam, its the deepest. i always have good luck there. for bait catch a small bluegill and hook it thourgh the back make sure you get the hook below the spine so you dont paralize it, doin that way the gill will live for atleast an hour and it tries to swim and it twitches, that attracts them rite in,last week i thowed out and 10 minutes went by and wham got a 37 pounder caught 6 flatties that night all from 8 to 37 was the biggest. good luck, seneca is an awesome, fun lake. also use chicken liver for chanel cat, youll tear em up. night time use a top water jitterbug or a buzz bait,along the rocks on the dam, you are garunteed to get a largemouth or a smallmouth sometimes the sauguye will hit it to.


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

fish they other night only got channel cats. shiners on the island close to the dam. but on the side other the dam..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We LOVE Seneca whether we catching anything or not, it's beautiful out there!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

bass fishing is been tough latley, evening tourneys have only took 1-2 fish for over a month. but has potential for 15lb bags. the fish arre there just gotta grind it out n find em. last week there were 4 or 5 volvo sized shovelheads caught by guys in the tourney, i know cause one of them was mine! white bass have slowed down, but here in a few weeks everything will be eatin getting ready for winter. good luck


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

One of thr big ones caught was mine too. Kvd 1.5. Hard to believe a fish that huge will eat that tiny little bait

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

